
Election maps - sant0sk1
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mejn/election/2008/
======
apmee
I wonder if the author is perhaps clandestinely trying to tell us something:

[http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mejn/election/2008/countycart...](http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~mejn/election/2008/countycartpurple1024.png)

<http://www.digitalapoptosis.com/archives/science/000455.html>

------
uuilly
Our startups' past election maps:

<http://www.uuorld.com/blog/?page_id=114>

We're processing the new data as we speak. Should be up later today or
tomorrow.

------
nostrademons
The BBC actually used electoral-vote-cartograms for its real-time results,
which was pretty handy. Showed a much more realistic picture of what was going
on.

------
juliend2
Made with Gimp!

~~~
Hexstream
More accurately, "some artistic refinements were added using Gimp".

------
polvi
awesome to see such a pro creative commons stance! <http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~mejn/election/2008/faq.html>

------
flavio87
very interesting to compare to 2004: <http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~mejn/election/2004/>

~~~
PieSquared
Heh. Anyone notice any similarities between the two pages?

 _"Wyoming, for instance, has approximately doubled in size, precisely because
of the bias in favor of small states. "_

